# What reptiles can i keep in my small tank?



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys i currently have a baby crested gecko in a exo terra 30x45x45 i plan to move him/her in a 45x45x60 when my gecko has sexually matured. i will have the 30x45x45 spare what reptiles are able to be homed in the smaller tank permanently because i plan to get another thanks guys
i know i am limited to what i can have in the smaller tank does anyone know of any frogs or toads will be able to live in my smaller tank?


----------



## Alex L. (Nov 20, 2011)

A Burmese Python


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Alex L. said:


> A Burmese Python



:lol2:, for maybe a week when first hatched :whistling2:. 


Think a pair of day gecko's may live in there.


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

I know they are not reptiles, but I think some of the species of tree frog are awesome!


----------



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

*Frog*

Do you know if i am able to keep a tree frog in my small tank?


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

I did mention it, And yes.


----------



## XDemonsoulzX (Jul 6, 2011)

*treefrog!*



henryfreston said:


> I did mention it, And yes.


do you know what specific species i am able to look after in the small tank?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

XDemonsoulzX said:


> do you know what specific species i am able to look after in the small tank?


I'd ask in the Amphibian Section of the forum.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Why not venture into Inverts section and take a look at the cool many legged beasts


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

There aren't any beginner frog species that could live in that all its life so I agree with TEENY- go inverts!


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

Pet wasp me thinks :whistling2:


----------

